# 2.5 year old teething?



## proudmamanow (Aug 12, 2003)

About 6 months ago we celebrated what we thought were the end of dd's teething days, at least temporarily. All her teeth were in, including 2 yr. molars, she was sleeping better and better, not asking for tooth medicine.
Fast forward to now. The last 4-5 nights she has slept terribly, nursing every 1-1.5 hours (we cosleep), with her longest stretch being 3 hours. It's taking a toll on both of us, I can tell she's tired and it's kicking my butt as I was happily adjusting to longer stretches of sleep. We're pretty keen to get on with nightweaning/ moving her into her own bed, as baby 2 is coming in March and it would be great to have a few months of good sleep as well as space for new babe in the big bed.

To top it off, she's been complaining about her teeth, asking for "iceys", and walking around with her fingers in her mouth, and occasionally asking for camilia. Is this another round of teething? I thought we were done!! Or is there something else wrong with her teeth? She has not yet been to the dentist, but I'm about to make an appointment for both of us (our dentist usually waits until age 3, but with this teeth pain I thought sooner would be better). Are these her 3 year molars? Do those even exist? help!!! I want her to sleep again!!


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Sorry for the rough nights! We've been having some pretty rough nights here too, since my baby is just getting his third tooth.

I'm guessing that your dd is NOT teething, if she already has her two-year molars. The next to come after those are the 6-year molars. It seems unlikely that she'd get them at 2.5? I think taking her to a dentist is a good idea at this point, just to rule out cavities or something else that could be causing tooth pain.

I'd also wonder about a possible ear infection. I know that the teeth and ears are kind of oddly connected. Poor sleep is usually one of the first symptoms of an ear infection.

Sort of off-topic, but I'd reconsider the idea of nightweaning AND moving your dd to a new bed before your baby comes in March. That sounds like a lot of transition for a 2 or 3-year-old. I think probably any two of those things would be manageable, but all 3 transitions (nightweaning, new bed, new baby) might likely backfire and make things more difficult for all of you. A better idea might be to get a bigger bed! We have three kids in our bed and what's worked out for us to is to have a queen and a full size mattress, smooshed together on the floor. We all sleep great with enough space.

HTH!

Lex


----------



## proudmamanow (Aug 12, 2003)

thanks Lex,
I've just been emailing with dp on the side and it seems like she does have all 10 that she's supposed to have, so it doesn't seem like teeth. sigh.

In terms of the nightweaning etc, Our current arrangement is queen + twin (all that will fit in our room), and while it works great right now, and cosleeping night nursing works too, there are a number of reasons why it may not work...we're taking a very gentle, slow approach to moving her to a new bed--i.e. she starts the night there, but as soon as she wakes up she comes back into bed with me--we're not making any strong efforts to nightweaning. It's really more up to her whether or not it will happen, and she's the one who is keen on the new bed right now. I kind of misrepresented it, it`s not so much to make room for the new baby, as we can always rearrange, it's more because she seemed ready for other reasons. We'll see...it`s all such a work in progress this whole parenting thing!


----------

